# It's just stupid...



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

My son wanted to have his own bank acct and I had to sign and be named on his acct because he is under 18....
We need a replacement SS card for him and he can go and get it himself at age 17....provided he has a picture ID or DLic.
Totally asinine if you ask me!:flame:


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

mpillow said:


> My son wanted to have his own bank acct and I had to sign and be named on his acct because he is under 18....
> We need a replacement SS card for him and he can go and get it himself at age 17....provided he has a picture ID or DLic.
> Totally asinine if you ask me!:flame:


Some Years Back My Uncle That I do Not Claim went and got a Deceased baby SS Number and Started a new life in a way----I think if he had to have a DL Or ID to get the SS Number it would have Stopped That Crook in his steps. I Think its a Good Thing! Just My Opinion.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Everything is like that anymore. Even here in TN when I came we were free. Now i get turned down for a burn permit (which we didn't have) because the humidity is not right. Something has got to give


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Local community college sends my daughter paperwork telling her that I did not sign the FASFA. 
I called the number and assure her I did sign it.
*She says she cannot talk to me. She has to talk to the student.*
So I put my daughter on the phone.
After she gives her name, dob, ss#, address, and student ID....
....the lady says:So, what is the problem.

My daughter says........I got a letter saying my mom didn't sign the FASFA, and she knows she did.

The lady says: Well you will have to contact FASFA because our records show she didn't sign it. Do you have any other questions?

Seriously.
Now how franklin hard would it have been for her to say that to me?

So I call FASFA and give them all my daughters info and he says:
OH you didn't sign last years FASFA, this year's is fine. Just tell them to look at this years FASFA.
(FASFA IS a government ran organization....where the privacy laws came from?....yeah, he didn't give a toad about privacy, he just gave me the answer)
So I went in, signed last years stuff, and it will be sent, corrected to the college.

Called the college back to let them know what I did. Thank God I got a different woman on the phone. She was SO helpful.

Once they turn 18 magically they can do everything....and parents magically disappear (well until it's time to pay the bill, then they want to talk).

I have a signed paper on file with my oldest saying she has given me permission to talk to the school. I will be doing that with the other two also!! 
Oy Vey.


----------

